# mbmon daemon port



## pcbsd64 (Apr 2, 2011)

I am trying to read my cpu temp with gkrellm using mbmon, which requires me to run [cmd=]mbmon -r -P <port#>[/cmd] I can start *mbmon* by adding 
	
	



```
mbmon_enable="YES"
```
 to my rc.conf, but this doesn't ouput mbmon's readings to a port for gkrellm to read. I could use a crontab file, but it doesn't seem proper to run mbmon at an interval. 

I found this somewhat confusing mailing list message, that doesn't say where to run the script from. Do I name the script mbmon and add it to /etc/rc.d?


----------



## francis (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi, if you want to create that script, maybe try to do this in that way? You can create in the /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ directory a .sh script, put that command which you are using, I mean `$ mbmon -r -P port#` and make this shell script executable by using `# chmod +x your_script_name.sh`. 
Then put in the /etc/rc.conf file 
	
	



```
your.script.name_enable="YES"
```

However, if this script must be placed in the /etc/rc.d/ directory, look here; Practical rc.d scripting in BSD 
By the way. In the gkrellm manual pages for Linux is written something like 





			
				gkrellm(1) - Linux man page said:
			
		

> If the mbmon daemon is used, it must be started before gkrellm like so:
> 
> mbmon -r -P port-number
> 
> where the given "port-number" must be configured to match in the gkrellm Sensors->Options config.



I hope that it will help You in some way. Good luck.


----------



## pcbsd64 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thankk you, francis. I'll try that. I didn't realize the use of rc.d and rc.conf were so flexible.  



			
				francis said:
			
		

> By the way. In the gkrellm manual pages for Linux is written something like
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by gkrellm(1) - Linux man page
> ...





> mbmon -r -P <port#>



When I used the hash symbol "#", I was meaning a number. It is probably a depreciated usage now , but "#" used to be called the number sign, then later it became the pound sign, because it is located above the "3" on a keyboard.  UK keyboards have "Â£" for pound sterling located there. 

Hash is probably the most accurate usage . I'm glad we finally got around to it.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2011)

pcbsd64 said:
			
		

> When I used the hash symbol "#", I was meaning a number. It is probably a depreciated usage now , but "#" used to be called the number sign, then later it became the pound sign, because it is located above the "3" on a keyboard.  UK keyboards have "Â£" for pound sterling located there.
> 
> Hash is probably the most accurate usage . I'm glad we finally got around to it.



It's a regional thing.  Personally, I like the sound of "octothorpe".


----------

